
Twitter Is Betting Everything on Jack Dorsey. Will It Work? - martgnz
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/twitter-is-betting-everything-on-jack-dorsey
======
kobayashi
Well-researched and solid writing. I'm surprised this isn't higher on HN.

